# Looking for work Rochester, NY



## KingCobra89 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for some sub work around rochester, ny. I have a 2001 2500 hd with 8' meyer on it. I am a very hard working depandable person looking to make some extra money


----------



## KingCobra89 (Nov 26, 2009)

Bump, I no theres no snow but I am ready when it does come


----------



## NDG (Oct 27, 2009)

hey im in need of help with this storm tonight!! if your still interested in plow a few parking lots and maybe a couple of drive ways. give me a call asap if your interested so i can set things up.509-1387


----------



## KingCobra89 (Nov 26, 2009)

Rochester is getting some snow during the next couple days. Anybody need a good reliable sub?


----------



## KingCobra89 (Nov 26, 2009)

Anybody need help within 75 mile radius of rochester? (Buffalo?,Syracuse?, Places with more snow?)


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

we have a rochester snow group, join there and that will give you some outlets for possible contacts


----------



## KingCobra89 (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like the rochester area is gunna get some snow soon, anybody need an extra guy tonight/tomorrow?


----------

